# Jack Pump Scaffolding



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

Has anyone used jack pump pole platforms. 
http://www.industrialladder.com/listProducts.do?categoryID=242

From the few reviews I have read they seem like a useful tool. They are pricey but would pay for themselves after a few projects like painting and replacing some windows around my house which is 3 stories high on one side.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

You should be able to rent them.


----------



## PKHI (Oct 23, 2007)

ovahimba said:


> Has anyone used jack pump pole platforms.
> http://www.industrialladder.com/listProducts.do?categoryID=242
> 
> From the few reviews I have read they seem like a useful tool. They are pricey but would pay for themselves after a few projects like painting and replacing some windows around my house which is 3 stories high on one side.


I have 6 poles and tons of planks. Dont forget that at three stories your going to need extension poles to reach.


----------

